# what do you guys think about this red



## edge911fire (Jun 22, 2009)

ok i found a tegu close by and wanted you guys to have a look and let me know what you think. pls dont hold back. do you see any signs of mbd or anything bad. he says that this red tegu is 2 yeas old it seems a bit small for its age. ok well let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Gx3 (Jun 22, 2009)

My red I got from Varnyard last year is that size (yearling now) and a lot more brightly colored, as for signs of any problems I would need to inspect it a bit closer


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 24, 2009)

My Tegu is a year and a half and about that size, if not smaller.
And he has MBD.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 24, 2009)

that tegus growth is most likely stunted but he has a cool, almost leopard looking pattern, lol =)


----------



## argus333 (Jun 25, 2009)

if he was hibernated is growth is pretty close to right. does he eat well? if so buy him what do u have to lose?


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, did you get him?


----------

